# Heavy 10 Back Gear rattle



## EarlH (Feb 11, 2011)

I love my 10L but the back gear rattle is driving me nuts. I have adjusted the screw that sets the clearance of the large gear (handle end).  That end is quiet. It is the small gear at the eccentric end of the shaft that is making the noise. I can eliminate the noise by putting my hand on the chuck and putting a little "load" on the gears. What I want to know is how is the gear clearance on the eccentric end of the shaft adjusted. It appears to me that the only way to adjust it is by relocating the cross pin. Any suggestions or insight on this issue would be greatly appreciated.

Earl


----------



## EarlH (Feb 12, 2011)

I got 5 bucks worth of the "tacky red grease" (I was surprised that is what it's name is) applied it to the back gears and "presto chango" silence!  Don't know how long it will last but It sure sounds good now!

thanks


----------



## pjf134 (Feb 12, 2011)

I have heard someone using parofin, it's like a wax, to quiet gears. I guess it will work and not have anything stick to it that easy. Anyone using this? Better than grease and anything that would attract chips easy.
 Paul


----------

